# Year long tads morphing!



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

So after having some tads for just shy of a year they are starting to morph out! What are the chances they are actually going to be healthy?


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I don't have the answer to your question but what kind of tad is that?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

That's some nasty water

I think that once it turns into a froglet it has as much of a chance as any other... just keep a close eye on it for the first couple of months, to make sure it develops normally, and that's it. 

Marta


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting! I have some tads that are about 6 months or so old with no sign of legs yet. This gives me hope


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm interested in the "why". What causes a tad to take a year to morph? Water quality? Temperature? Nutrition?
Certainly a tad that took this long to morph in the wild probably wouldn't make it for a number of reasons, predation, temperature extremes, seasonal changes in rain, etc. 
It will be interesting to see if these grow up as normal healthy froglets and reach maturity at a normal age as well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going to start a thread for my slow tads but, if it's ok with the OP, I'll just hijack, erm, join this one. 

This winter, my HVAC system went on the blink. I didn't realize it was a system problem, rather than a very cold winter (for us) problem, until the AC didn't come on when it got hot. All fixed now! 

Anyway, my house was colder than it should have been. All frogs in the house are fine and breeding away. However, I've been wondering if the cooler temps are what delayed/prevented the tad development. 

By cooler, I mean the temps were in the very low 60s, mostly, and ranged from around 58-63. Of course the frog tanks were a bit warmer with their tank lights but I didn't think to heat the tads.

Any thoughts?

eta:
1) Water is partial changes 2x per week, treated tap.
2) Food is Pumilo/Doug's fancy tad food.
3) Tads from the same parents morphed out fine in the previous months.
4) The non-morphing tads come from 3 different pairs

eta: 
5) All are tinc tads


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I have a tinc tadpole that was started swimming on 5/2 that I kept at my office but the temps were always low 70s so I eventually brought him to my house. A couple of weeks later I purchased some mint tadpoles that are a lot younger but have been at my house in about 75-77 degree temps their entire time and they are already getting back legs. The tinc is healthy as can be but just no legs. I wonder as well if acceptable temps in the low 70s can slow things down.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

jrodkinsey said:


> I have a tinc tadpole that was started swimming on 5/2 that I kept at my office but the temps were always low 70s so I eventually brought him to my house. A couple of weeks later I purchased some mint tadpoles that are a lot younger but have been at my house in about 75-77 degree temps their entire time and they are already getting back legs. The tinc is healthy as can be but just no legs. I wonder as well if acceptable temps in the low 70s can slow things down.


That's an apples to oranges statement. Phyllobates are also known for having a relatively short tad to froglet period vs other genus of frogs. I've had Phyllobtes sp. morph out after only 6 weeks in the water. Tincs take much longer than Phyllobates.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I mean I know they take longer but I mean its 9 weeks and still nothing. The mints I would say are 5 maybe 6? Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

To answer some questions, It's a leuc tad. I had 4 morph out in around the normal length of time. In December my heating got shut off and the house dropped to about 40 for 3 days while no one was home. I think that's the reason for the stunted growth. Also, hijack away! I was just surprised his legs are popping out! I agree Jon, it is a longer time then in the wild so not sure how it will be but I'm just as interested as everyone else in finding out!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I'm curious if his front legs will pop soon as well or if that will take sometime as well. Keep us updated!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would not be surprised if my house temps dropped below 50 in the evenings. On a couple of occasions, I woke up with it feeling very cold. Frog and tad checks in the a.m. indicated that everyone was alive and well but maybe it did interfere with the tads.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I will keep up posted every step. It looks like his front legs are starting to nub out a bit. We'll see in a few days! Mine were in a tank with a heater and water in the bottom so I don't know how cold they actually got but no way the heater would be able to pump out enough to keep them above 50 if the outside temps were 40 or under


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

yeah I believe the proper size heater does only 10 degrees higher then room temperature or something around there.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My bassleri usually morph out quite quickly... around 10 weeks.... So I've been keeping them in the coldest room in the house (no idea why it's so cold).... It slows down their metamorphosis so they don't start morphing for about 14 weeks, but they keep growing resulting in larger metamorphs when they're at my standard room temperature....

I keep them in a 10 gallon tank with a water pump to circulate water with a giant patch of moss....Eventually life happened and I forgot about four tadpoles that were in the tank. Completely stopped feeding them. They fed off algae that grew in the tank instead of being properly fed. They didn't morph out for six months. I happened to check them just as they started popping their front legs. I've had no issues with those frogs that morphed out....


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Pacblu202 said:


> To answer some questions, It's a leuc tad. I had 4 morph out in around the normal length of time. In December my heating got shut off and the house dropped to about 40 for 3 days while no one was home. I think that's the reason for the stunted growth. Also, hijack away! I was just surprised his legs are popping out! I agree Jon, it is a longer time then in the wild so not sure how it will be but I'm just as interested as everyone else in finding out!



Interesting.

So it has been one year and the Legs just formed?

What is the normal time frame for a Leuc from Egg to Froglet?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So it has been one year and the Legs just formed?
> 
> What is the normal time frame for a Leuc from Egg to Froglet?


I'd say closer to 10/11 months. I don't know which batch of eggs it came from exactly but they were all layed in August or early September. They usually morph in about 8-12 weeks I'd say. Eggs to tads take about 10 days give or take, and tads to frogs take 2-3 months


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

One of his front legs has popped out but the second hasn't yet. Hopefully it will tomorrow and hell be walking this weekend!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> One of his front legs has popped out but the second hasn't yet. Hopefully it will tomorrow and hell be walking this weekend!


Curious, was it his left? All my leucs that I notice, morph left front leg first.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> Curious, was it his left? All my leucs that I notice, morph left front leg first.


Nope it was the right actually.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Hard to say from the photo. Too me, the rear legs do not look developed enough. How does the front leg look?
Good luck.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

That's just now taken. He's even swimming upside down for some reason a couple times these last few days... Any reason why ya think? Also, since his tail isn't shrinking but his front legs are both almost out (front right should be out tonight or tomorrow) what does everyone suspect I should do In terms of him getting OOW I've added a few rocks and lowered the water level. It's a fish bowl so it curved on the ends for room to let him walk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks a little 'spindly' to me.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

frogface said:


> He looks a little 'spindly' to me.


What makes you say that?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I could very well be wrong, and, I hope I am. It's just something about the shape of his legs.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Well I'll definitely trust you!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

any word on the little guy?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

He died yesterday morning. He had all 4 legs but the front were really small. Not sure if he just couldn't get out or what but I wasn't having much hopes for him.


----------



## DaysAndDarts (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

One of my tads started morphing. He went into the water prior to February but I'm not sure exactly when. A few days ago he started developing back legs. Today he died. There are 3 more from the same clutch that are still without legs. 

It's hard to see with my cheap camera but it looked like the legs were a little odd. Maybe curled up a little?

Here are a couple pics of the tad from 2 days ago:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

One of these tads has just morphed out and appears to be healthy. No SLS or any obvious problems. The last one is now growing back legs. When did I say these tads went into the water? Sometime around December or January, I think. 

I'll post up some pics soon.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree about both sets looking a little odd.. I'm sorry for your loss, maybe he just didn't want to be a frog and liked being a fish better  I've also heard of temperature having a huge impact. I was talking to someone at repticon the other day and he said he started off incubating his tads around 85 degrees and they morphed out significantly faster but came out much smaller. Maybe the opposite is true as well. If you cool then down maybe they take longer? 
Here's what my newly morphed tad looks like...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here he is, hiding in his leaf pile.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Super adorable frogface! Looks healthy to me but I don't know much haha what kind of tinc? Very nice congrats on the long delivery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LexiandScott said:


> Super adorable frogface! Looks healthy to me but I don't know much haha what kind of tinc? Very nice congrats on the long delivery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


LOL long delivery. Thanks! It's a Patricia froglet from a pair I was frog sitting. I'll be sending him off to Daryl for his Frogs for Soldiers project


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

My pic before was of my first Patricia tad bad ass! What's frogs for soldiers? Like supply them with frogs to deal with PTSD or more along the lines of a fund raiser? Sorry off topic D:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LexiandScott said:


> My pic before was of my first Patricia tad bad ass! What's frogs for soldiers? Like supply them with frogs to deal with PTSD or more along the lines of a fund raiser? Sorry off topic D:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I can't find the link. 

Anyway, this fella was uniting soldiers with frogs as a therapy of sorts. Also selling frogs to raise money for a charity. Hmmm, anyone have that link saved?


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I would love to help once "breeding season" gets here so let me know if you find the link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

